# Excited and scared!



## boobooah (Jun 24, 2013)

Hi everyone!

My boyfriend and I are getting our first V end of July and we get to pick him out this friday!. We are very very excited but as it's nearing, I am getting a little scared I haven't had a dog in years, and with the V's energy level, I'm a bit scared. 
We live in a 3 story townhouse with no backyard. I bought a patio potty grass, we have a common lawn right in front of the house and live a block away from a park/lake and doggy park.

I work 3 days a work 12 hour shifts and my BF works from home although he travels here and there. 
Any suggestions on how to raise a puppy in a townhome with no yard? I have done some research and found some tips, the more I can get the better

We are super exited for next friday, we get the first pick of male litter and there are 6 male puppies. No idea how we are going to choose!!!


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Hello, boobooah, and welcome! Congratulations on getting your new puppy in July!! ;D ;D

Well, the living situation you've described is less than ideal, but still workable. You'll just need to make the commitment to be sure your pup gets the exercise he needs. Be sure to buy a batch of doggy poop bags, a good collar and leash, and be prepared to travel that block to the park many, many times!! 

When it comes to picking out the pup you want, try to spend some time with the litter so that you get a chance to see differences in temperament... because you're probably gonna love all of them on sight!!


----------



## mlwindc (Feb 8, 2013)

We live in a four story townhouse, no yard. Be ready to walk that block 1001 times and go to the park often! Work on your recall and leash walking skills... You will be walking in all kinds of weather -- great for you! It can be done without a yard. We go to our dog park a ton and you will too. It's a great way to get to know your neighbors and socialize your pup


----------



## GarysApollo (Nov 27, 2012)

My wife and I live in a town house for now until we move back to Florida in a few months. We have two Vizslas, and we do have a small yard.

We devote all of our spar time days off, after work, ect. to taking the boys to parks, feilds, and over their doggy cousins house to run and play. If we did not devote all of our time to them I do believe it would be tough. We don't do much without the boys besides going to the grocery store and thinhs like that. All though we have been very active with all of our dogs since day one, I'm not sure how they would be if we weren't.


----------



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

You can do it! We have a town house too. We have a small yard, but Miles just suns himself in it. Vizslas don't really "self exercise". They want to be with you! 

We just take him to local trails and the beach every day. It's more fun to be out and about than in a yard anyways!


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

Vizslas crave to do things with you, so even if you had the biggest yard in the world, your puppy will still need you to exercise with him. After he's fully vaccinated, the whole world surrounding your townhouse can become your yard. Before that just be careful to avoid areas frequented by strange dogs, such as the dog park.

If you have any specific plans for the dog--hunting, showing, field trialing, agility, whatever--be sure to let your breeder know. And if you don't, but from past experience with dogs or research on v's know what personality you're looking for, again, tell your breeder. S/he should be more than happy to help you get the right dog for your family. 

Also, lookup apartments with the search tool (upper right corner above the ads) for some specific tips on your living situation and peruse the puppy threads for general advice that you can tweak as needed.

Good luck!


----------



## boobooah (Jun 24, 2013)

Thank you all for your replies..I can see a routine going numerous times to the park. How often would you say your are taking him out to the park. Is it once a day for 1-2 hours or multiple times a day?


----------



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

Several times per day. As a baby they will need 20-30 min several times a day. Now as an adult Miles goes out for 1-2 hrs several times a day.


----------



## mlwindc (Feb 8, 2013)

Wilson as a baby pup would go out many many times a day. 45 min walk,45 mins in park, another 45 mins in park, 30 min walk. They need lots of little bursts of activity because they tire Emily's

Not at 8 months, Wilson gets two 45 min walks -- one morning one evening. He gets a hour long play session with other dogs at the park mid-day. That's our weekday minimum. On weekends and days I am home, he easily walks 2-3 times and spends 2-4 hours at the park or playing with his "friends"


----------

